# I think he might have hydrocephalus, opinions needed.



## NefariousCupcake (Jun 27, 2010)

The pups are 2 weeks as of yesterday. They were born on the 16th via c-section. Lynyrd, the boy in question, had his head stuck in the birth canal. When they were born, they were 4oz together and roughly the same size. At 2 days old he had a seizure which I assumed was due to hypoglycemia because the mama's milk hadn't really come in yet. He went to the vet that day as well, and was given nutrical and sent home. I've been supplementing with probiolac since then. The female hasn't shown any interest in the bottle, but he really goes to town eating. When it comes to nursing, the female is very pushy and I have to remove her to let him eat, even though there are only 2 of them. She is very aggressive about moving from teat to teat in rapid succession and pushing him out of the way. She's been gaining weight hand over fist and is now twice his size. Again, it was thought to be because of his rough start and the fact that he is not getting a lot of mama's milk. Now that they have opened their eyes, I am starting to suspect hydro. Bella (the mama) has a lovely apple head, and as much as I want it to be true for him, I'm just beside myself thinking it is not the case. He's fairly active, and eats & eliminates well. His eyes look ok, but are slightly buggy, though he hasn't shown any of the "east/west" gaze so far, the whites are more red than white. My main concern is his growth. He IS gaining, though only a few grams per day. If it is hydrocephalus, could the trauma of being stuck like that have caused it, or is it the other way around...having the big head caused him to get stuck? 
I know a few of y'all have hydro pups, and I want to know what sort of quality of life can he expect. As much as it kills me, I don't want him to suffer for my selfishness. I've watched countless youtube videos of those pups and it seems like a cruel joke. He sees the vet again in a week for worming, but I just need some experienced people to look at him and tell me honestly what you think. Don't worry about sugar coating anything, I wouldn't ask if I couldn't handle the truth. I'm just hoping that I am overreacting and he is just going to be small. Imagine that, someone upset that their chi is small...heh. 
Lynyrd Pictures 11/02/2012


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

Unfortunately it says it's a private album


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

I can see the photos, but I'm not an expert on this topic. His skull does look rather large, though. I hope someone else here can give you a knowledgeable opinion.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

I can't say from those pics. It should become more apparent as he grows up. Is his behaviour the same as his sister?


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

I can see the pics, but I honestly don't know what it looks like in such a young puppy. Sorry. Maybe ask the vet what he thinks?


----------



## NefariousCupcake (Jun 27, 2010)

Thanks guys, I hope I'm just worrying over nothing. His behavior is pretty much the same as his sister, he's even trying to walk some. Doesn't seem any more wobbly than she does. But he's just sooo dang tiny. I'll definitely let y'all know what the vet says, she has chis of her own, so I'm hoping she is familiar with the signs since there aren't very many chis in the general area. This is more of a lab owning place with all the duck hunters around. His head isn't wildly large for his body, but he has one heck of a forehead. Either way, I'm not ready to give up on him just yet. As long as he isn't in pain, I can deal with the other side effects of it, if it is indeed what's up with him. His sister though, wow what a beast lol. She got into her mamas dish and was trying to eat kibble earlier today. She was none too happy when I took it away. But he is just as wily with the escape attempts from the lil bed I put them in earlier. 

Sorry to those of you who couldn't see the pics, I dunno why it was private for ya, they were set to public when I uploaded. Who knows?


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

Well that's the weirdest thing, I just tried again and it still says, "This is a Private Album" - I'm wondering if it's because of different countries, something to do with boundaries, I know often times we can't see USA news vids & they can't see ours due to blocking.

This is the link I was trying to open: http://smg.beta.photobucket.com/user/Lynyrd/library/

It's really easy to post pics in here, all you do is post the


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

I tried it and it said private then I tried it again and it worked. I don't have any advice for you but they're both beautiful!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I have a feeling that your gut is right and that he is hydro. It is hard to tell from the pics and from his age. But the one pic where it shows his profile and he has the huge domed head and the eyes that face outward is a good clue that you are right. 

If he'd developing, is not in any pain, continuing to eat and sleep well, then I would tend to wait and see what happens as he grows. If you notice stumbling or other neurological signs, then you will have a decision to make.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Dee

See if these photos came through for you:


----------



## NefariousCupcake (Jun 27, 2010)

Yeah, I think you are right. Thanks for looking guys.


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

Oooh, thanks ever so much Christie now I see ... I really appreciate you doing that 

Hmm, my gut instincts echo the words of Tracy, but there's a tiny bit of me that says, "No wait, things are not as they first appear". God, I do nope not, he is so precious, and just look at those perfect little markings.

Photos can be so deceiving, and I'll be standing by waiting for updates on this darling little soul.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

NP Dee. 

I hope everything works out for the cute little guy! My Sonny had and still has a Huge head! I swore he would topple over with that big of head on such a tiny frame but he grew into it. I pray the same for this pup and that all is well.


----------



## NefariousCupcake (Jun 27, 2010)

Well guys, as of today it is still up in the air. He has grown into his head a bit, and doesn't look quite so gangly. He is still too small for any of us to tell. The vet wanted to try to draw blood via a pinprick in his foot, but I turned that down for now. If he's too small to do it right, he needs all of it to stay in there. The good news is, he is still kickin. For now I will continue to supplement his feedings, though his sister is starting the weaning process. On a happier note, she barked her first bark yesterday, and growled at a toy. 

Lil man is still the tiniest thing I've ever seen. He's trying to walk some though, and can take a few good steps if I help him a little bit. He seems very motivated to crawl around in my hands, so I've been letting him do that, any activity is good activity at this point. He is able to hold his head up and sit by himself without falling over now, and scooted clear across the crate this morning in the time it took me to fix some formula for him. He is having a post milk nap with his sister right now, and seems to be alright for the moment.


----------



## Jennmay (Dec 31, 2011)

I'm no help about his head but they are adorable little pups.


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

A happy update indeed. Fingers crossed he keeps progressing as he is!


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

Praying he gets well from this and grows up to be a strong boy and little man!


----------



## NefariousCupcake (Jun 27, 2010)

Hey guys, this is the last time I'll have to update this thread. Sadly, Lil man died last night at 11:30. He had a seizure and just couldn't take it any more. I'm thankful that at least I was holding him at the time, so he did not have to die alone (the mama was running around with my other dogs, playing). His sister is doing wonderfully and I do not expect her to have any problems. I'm not sure if Bella understands what happened to her pup, but she doesn't seem to care. Skynyrd, the daddy, seems to be mourning with me. Which makes sense because he is my closest pup. Anyway, I just wanted to thank everyone for taking time to read and post in this thread, and let y'all know how it turned out.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

I'm sorry for your loss. At least he didn't have to suffer. RIP little man. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Oh I'm so sorry for your loss, may he rest in peace. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

I'm sorry to hear that, poor little lad - rip

I hope you are doing ok - it must be so hard


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

I'm so sorry to hear this.  Rest in peace, little guy.


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

Such sad news, I am sorry.


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

So sorry for your loss. Rest in peace little buddy. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## NefariousCupcake (Jun 27, 2010)

Thanks guys, I kinda expected it to happen, but I was hoping against hope that he would end up alright. I buried him out back under a magnolia, I'm sure the neighbors got quite a show. You're never really prepared for something like this, even when you think you are.


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

I am so sorry, he faught hard.


----------



## bayoumah (Nov 30, 2010)

hi so sad for you looseing little man ive been reading along and been praying for him i felt an atatachment to him his pictures were so sweet sorry for the loss


----------



## Dennidkf (Nov 7, 2012)

Our little girl stay with us till she was 6 months old, we did everything even a trip to the only dog neurologist in Australia but there was nothing she could do. Very very sad...


----------

